# Ball



## Andy4707 (Jun 28, 2005)

Bought a Ball at an antique store.  It has a ground lip.  Any info on the age and how much it is worth would be helpful.


----------



## Andy4707 (Jun 28, 2005)

(picture of the zinc cap)

 genuine zinc cap    
 for ball jars


----------



## madman (Jun 28, 2005)

hey andy nice jar, if the lip is ground about 1900? im guessing, any one please chime in on this as i am new to jar dating, id say 8 dollars  mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 28, 2005)

andy i don't know how to creat a link to this site but try this. go to the cape may county bottle collectors web site, then go to links. there is a link "called how to date ball fruit jars". it is very informative. i was able to date a jar my grandmother give me from her kitchen to approx 1893.


----------



## Andy4707 (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info bubbas dad, my bottle is from 1888-1894.  I am not sure the exact year, but that is close enough.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 28, 2005)

i believe you'll find your jar dates from 1896-1910


----------



## Andy4707 (Jun 28, 2005)

the website said that they invented a machine that made ball jars with no ground lip from 1895, i belive my jar is from 1880 to 1894 somewhere in those years.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 29, 2005)

the information said that the ball company  began using machines to make jar ( with smooth a lip) in 1895 and phasing out the old blowing method (with a  ground top). but the transition took several years. going by the chart at the bottom of the page and the embossing on your jar it dates 1896-1910.  your embossing doesn't match the older styles.


----------



## Andy4707 (Jun 29, 2005)

ok, thanks for info Bubbas dad


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Guys - To be honest with you, I'm not a big Ball collector, BUT I've never ever seen this style jar with a ground lip.  The photo shown appears to have a machine mark on the base, but it's hard to tell.  Maybe you could post a photo of the mouth of the jar plus a photo of the base and answer the question once and for all.  I for one would be interested.  -Thanks, Tammy


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 30, 2005)

should the shoulder be staighter at the top to be ground. i went back and looked at the one i have. it's a ball mason patent 1858. the shoulders seem straighter and level off flat at the base of the threads with a zinc top.


----------



## madman (Jul 1, 2005)

hey guys lets keep this going im learning somthing  thanks mike


----------



## madman (Jul 1, 2005)

hello bd and all  wondering if you guys could help me date these, im confused with dating jars, these all are ground lips except the ez seal and strong shoulder thanks mike


----------



## madman (Jul 1, 2005)

dating


----------



## madman (Jul 1, 2005)

im guessing 1900??


----------



## madman (Jul 1, 2005)

machine made but crude


----------



## madman (Jul 1, 2005)

machine made but early????


----------



## madman (Jul 1, 2005)

ball mason


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 1, 2005)

madman the ball mason i have is the same as your last one posted except maybe a darker aqua. my grandmother had it setting in kitchen on a back shelf until i asked for it about 28 years ago.


----------



## craigc90 (Jul 1, 2005)

I have the same jar as the last picture I think it was made 1893 to 1896 and the embossing on mine is weak just like yours and has a ground lip. My red book makes seem very common but I like anything with a ground lip.


----------



## madman (Jul 2, 2005)

wow bd cool story, also craig 90 that jar was dug yes i like the ground lips too!!!  good luck you guys  mike


----------

